# Late Season Luck



## aaron.shippy (Nov 6, 2011)

I made it out last Saturday and had some luck around my hometown in west central MN. Got 2 and seen about another 7 roosters. A few were too jumpy and I had some missed opportunities.

I made it out again Sunday with my Dad. We tried to make the most out of the nice 55 degree weather. We seen one bird on the first walk that got away. Then we walked a draw in the field and the dog went nuts. One bird after another. Kicked up a lot of hens, got 5 roosters and let 3 others get away. Just couldnt get our 6th bird.


----------

